# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Gaiters - Do you use them or not?

## Rushy

Who out there uses gaiters while hunting?  If you use them are they calf length or knee length?  

To start this off, I use knee length and find that they are great. My primary reason is that they limit the amount of annoying hook grass that clings to trousers and they have the added bonus of excluding water from my boots in a quick in/out stream crossing.

----------


## Dougie

I only wear shorts in the bush so use my knee length Huntech gaiters on every outting. They are awesome for keeping grass and prickles etc off my legs or thermals and are warm in the winter. Also keeps the laces and calves dry when trucking through scrub or wet grass.

----------


## NZHTR

:Thumbsup:  knee length Huntech

----------


## kiwijames

> knee length Huntech


+1

----------


## 7mmsaum

+1

----------


## hunter308

That is one thing I need to invest in before my next hunting trip, missus gets shitty when she has to pick bits and pieces off the lower legs of my trousers after a trip into the bush

----------


## mattdw

Knee-length gaiters, always wearing shorts, got sicking of shredding my legs pushing through the bush. Just got cheap tramping ones, which unfortunately make a wee bit of noise in the grass, but maybe I just need to move slower.

----------


## tui_man2

Am i the only one that hunts in waders? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

Short putties.Just enough to stop the boots filling with water/gravel and cover the laces.

----------


## Barefoot

Knee length, helps when pushing through the short rubbish.

----------


## Dougie

> Short putties.Just enough to stop the boots filling with water/gravel and cover the laces.


Hardass  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hardass


Not really.Gorse is for pig hunters  :Grin:

----------


## Spanners

Knee length
Took me 3 goes at sizing to get it right, but now are perfect.
Keep my feet dry too even when water well over the top

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Am i the only one that hunts in waders?


Probably.

I wear short neoprene ones in cold weather but they get very hot so change to short canvas in warm weather. Never been keen on the long ones as they remind me of a dance programme that was on TV in the eighties, Fame I think it was called. All the actors wore leotards and leg warmers. Polyprop and long gaiters create the same image in my head. Sorry.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Probably.
> 
> I wear short neoprene ones in cold weather but they get very hot so change to short canvas in warm weather. Never been keen on the long ones as they remind me of a dance programme that was on TV in the eighties,* Fame I think it was called. All the actors wore leotards and leg warmers. Polyprop and long gaiters create the same image in my head. Sorry.*


*
*


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Short putties.


Man I haven't heard the word putties in decades.  Tell me Veitnamcam, do you go the whole hog with a Chah Wallah and Boot Boy following you?

----------


## Dougie

> [/I][/B]


Just cos you don't have the legs for it...!!  :Wink: 

I was alive in the 80s..for five weeks bwahaha.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Just cos you don't have the legs for it...!! 
> 
> I was alive in the 80s..for five weeks bwahaha.


I was alive in the eighties too. And the seventies, and some of the sixties as well. Its from 2012 onwards that could be challenging.

----------


## Summit

4 years in the 80s was enough to teach me there are much better things around than stubbies so I hunt in pants and wear knee length gaiters

----------


## Spook

I have used horse leg bandages, and yes I have been mocked for it but I had a mate roll an ankle four hours from camp and he will be forever gratefull for the use of one of them. Each morning when winding them on one has to put up with the usual neighing sounds from your so-called mates. Stretched out between two trees, they also make a good drying line for wet clothes...

----------


## Dougie

> I have used horse leg bandages, and yes I have been mocked for it but I had a mate roll an ankle four hours from camp and he will be forever gratefull for the use of one of them. Each morning when winding them on one has to put up with the usual neighing sounds from your so-called mates. Stretched out between two trees, they also make a good drying line for wet clothes...


Spook I like stuff like that, useful for more than one thing. My little luxury item that is always with me is my shemagh - scarf, pillow, blanket, towel, small tarp, compression bandage, arm sling, leg sling.... even has nice tassles that if my mouth is dry and water is scarce, I can suck on the material and it gives one a certain degree of comfort. Only had to do that once so far though!

----------


## Spanners

> I have used horse leg bandages, and yes I have been mocked for it but I had a mate roll an ankle four hours from camp and he will be forever gratefull for the use of one of them. Each morning when winding them on one has to put up with the usual neighing sounds from your so-called mates. Stretched out between two trees, they also make a good drying line for wet clothes...


You didnt serve in WWI by any chance??  :Grin:

----------


## Bonecrusher

Gaiters just don't do it for me more hassle than the benefit I get from them I hunt 12 months of the year in shorts in winter I wear huntech long john thermals   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## pops

I have them but yet to put them to the test

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

currently using Huntech kneelength, best around in my opinion.

 A mate has a pair of Stonies - I thought he had a scabby old goat tail tied to his boot, turns out it was just the crappy webbing frayed to bits with crap stuck all thru it.

I had short neoprenes that were bloody good at keeping feet dry on small creek crossings but didn't hold up too well in the thick stuff (got holes ripped in them eventually).

----------


## baldbob

> Short putties.Just enough to stop the boots filling with water/gravel and cover the laces.


Im with him  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I wear Hunters element gravel guards, they work fantastically!I NEVER hunt with out em! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dreamer

I've been using Macpac Cascade knee length Gaiters for the past few years and love them.I think the best bit abut them is how far you can get them down over your boot top,with huntech ones I would still get crap work it's way into my boots.

----------


## sneeze

> Im with him


 We need to get you up amongst the spaniard  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> We need to get you up amongst the spaniard


That shit is evil,fortunately piss all of it round here :Thumbsup:

----------


## Smiddy

Won't be using huntech again not that you can buy then anymore, didn't even last 12months got holes in em and zips fucked I chucked em after last hunt

----------


## Pop Shot

I've got a pair of knee high canvas Katmandu ones - a tad noisy but well made (10+ years old).

----------


## faregame

I use a pair of Markhor gaitors - won them at a comp - nice to wear - Knee length

----------


## Tentman

Allan white sports in Invervegas has a bunch of the huntech ones left.  I just got some short Stone creek ones and the Velcro crapped out after two trips - thy got sent back so it'll be interesting to see what they do about it.

----------


## Gapped axe

I wear leather welding spatts Knee high. Bloody awesome trust me on this one.

----------


## Waza

Sea to Summit Quagmire Gaitors, hard wearing but a little noisey. I wear them under my ridgeline long pants when I chase Sambar if it's a still weather day. I really like the protection from snakes 8-0 here in oz.

----------


## Scouser

> I use a pair of Markhor gaitors - won them at a comp - nice to wear - Knee length


+1....got them at a 50% off sale......

----------


## 7mmwsm

Hadads Menswear in Otorohanga sell a small pull on puttee which is oilskin. Made by Blundstone. I thought they looked a bit pathetic when I first saw them, but at $25 thought I would give them a go. Bought them in january, worn them most days since then fencing and they are still going strong.

----------


## moonhunt

Heavy canvas chaps here

----------


## phillipgr

I don't. Do get a few twigs in my boots but I don't usually notice them until take them off.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> I don't. Do get a few twigs in my boots but I don't usually notice them until take them off.
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Had to de hook grass your favorite socks yet?

----------


## Twoshotkill

Has anyone tried the Hunters element ones??? My Huntec ones are great but they are getting on now, 4 years and still going.

----------


## phillipgr

> Had to de hook grass your favorite socks yet?


Nah. Only time I've really had trouble with hook grass was when I was walking back in stubbies from basecamp to the road end after the roar trip at minginui. But even then it just came out later that night in the shower. Otherwise I've usually got longjohns that don't tend to catch much. 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Nah. Only time I've really had trouble with hook grass was when I was walking back in stubbies from basecamp to the road end after the roar trip at minginui. But even then it just came out later that night in the shower. Otherwise I've usually got longjohns that don't tend to catch much. 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


I will try showering with my socks on next time  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## scoped

> Sea to Summit Quagmire Gaitors, hard wearing but a little noisey. I wear them under my ridgeline long pants when I chase Sambar if it's a still weather day. I really like the protection from snakes 8-0 here in oz.


Yep +1 on these, crossed a river on the weekend and still kept my feet dry until water went over top of the gaiters. Awesome in mud, wet grass etc. Just do up the Velcro at the front properly!! 

Used to have markhor gaiters which shat after 18 months , broke the wires twice and the Velcro foot straps eventually wore so didn't grip. Before that I had Katmandu gaiters and I had them for about 5 years, 2 years with hard use

----------


## sakokid

wet boots and socks are a fact of life when hunting. I know a few people that piss around trying to keep their boots dry and spend more time doing that than hunting. short  wetsuit type putties I find are great for what I do.

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Yep +1 on these, crossed a river on the weekend and still kept my feet dry until water went over top of the gaiters. Awesome in mud, wet grass etc. Just do up the Velcro at the front properly!! 
> 
> Used to have markhor gaiters which shat after 18 months , broke the wires twice and the Velcro foot straps eventually wore so didn't grip. Before that I had Katmandu gaiters and I had them for about 5 years, 2 years with hard use


I currently have a pair of Markhor - never again. At least you got 18 months, I got two trips (two weeks) before the crimp failed! Before them I had Tui gaiters and I wore them out after about 7 years.

----------


## kiwi39

Black knee length Mammuts for mountaineering.

Short canvas puttees for tussock hill country.

Mid length canvas and polypropylene for in the bush 


Tim

----------


## gadgetman

> Before them I had Tui gaiters and I wore them out after about 7 years.


I too use long Tui Trail gaiters. Have had them for about 10 years (got them free from the wholesaler). They work extremely well and after 30 odd river crossings on a trip my feet were still dry. I prefer them when tackling gorse, speargrass and matagouri. Also have a pile of the short variety too, again free. Have give a few pairs away as normally keep a spare pair in the truck.

----------


## Bryan

I use the knee high Huntech gaiters. Love them. Had to get the canvas instep strap loop replaced soon after buying them though, got a local canvas guy to stitch in new ones that go half way up the inside to stop them coming out again, still going strong after 8 years of abuse.

I see H&F are making a copy of these, but they seem to be half calf length ones which unless you are a hobbit, would be annoying as hell to wear.

----------


## Happy

> I wear leather welding spatts Knee high. Bloody awesome trust me on this one.


Where do you buy these from ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I too use long Tui Trail gaiters. Have had them for about 10 years (got them free from the wholesaler). They work extremely well and after 30 odd river crossings on a trip my feet were still dry. I prefer them when tackling gorse, speargrass and matagouri. Also have a pile of the short variety too, again free. Have give a few pairs away as normally keep a spare pair in the truck.


Where do you get these ? Never heard of them but then i am not a shop person.
What are your boots? Gumboots?
I have never owned boot apart from gumboots that could stay dry that long.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 199p

I found hunttec had funny sizing or my legs are funny sized lol. I just use  the short stoney creek ones now

----------


## gadgetman

> Where do you get these ? Never heard of them but then i am not a shop person.
> What are your boots? Gumboots?
> I have never owned boot apart from gumboots that could stay dry that long.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I wear ex German forces boots. Mine are Haix but they also had Lowa and Mendhl (whatever it is) for $125 a pair with very little use. I keep them full of Sno-Seal bees wax. Tui Trail is a brand from Charton International and normally available from most camping shops. It is budget stuff but seems to work really well for me. Looking at them I cannot figure out how they keep the water out, I don't think they should as they close with velcro right up the back edge.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I wear ex German forces boots. Mine are Haix but they also had Lowa and Mendhl (whatever it is) for $125 a pair with very little use. I keep them full of Sno-Seal bees wax. Tui Trail is a brand from Charton International and normally available from most camping shops. It is budget stuff but seems to work really well for me. Looking at them I cannot figure out how they keep the water out, I don't think they should as they close with velcro right up the back edge.


Did I read that right, you have a contact which can supply german boots (2nd hand) for $125?
Where?

----------


## grunter

old wet suit pants cut off at knee and turned up side do pretty much all of the above

----------


## Scouser

> old wet suit pants cut off at knee and turned up side do pretty much all of the above


+1 great idea....was thinking about that myself....get a cheap battered one off trade me and 'see to it' with a stanley!!!!!

----------


## gadgetman

> Did I read that right, you have a contact which can supply german boots (2nd hand) for $125?
> Where?


Kiwi Disposals, but they are out of stock and lost their shop here a couple of weeks after I got a pair for TimeRider.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...html#post62686

Best footwear I've ever worn, wish they had more as I'd like some for TR's oldest sister.

----------


## Rushy

Kiwi Disposals have a store on Karangahape Road in Auckland. Some would tell you that it is just along from the red light district but I wouldn't know that.

----------


## Nick.m

I usually wear gaiters, have a set of knee high Stoney creek ones which must be 3years old and still going strong. Also have an older set of Dryline neoprene gaitors which I pulled out of the cupboard on the last trip... got me wondering why I have been walking around in long gaiters for the last few years. For the type of hunting I do (Bush stalking, Kaimais/Kaimanawas) light weight anlkle highs are perfect.

----------


## Bonecrusher

Its a nay from me.  I have always found gaiters over rated

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yeah I use neoprene ankle ones, never liked the knee highs, always sound noisy and look gumby

----------


## Scouser

> Kiwi Disposals have a store on Karangahape Road in Auckland. Some would tell you that it is just along from the red light district but I wouldn't know that.


Yeah, your right Rushy, i dont know why i volunteered to answer that question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Always make sure 'she' doesn't have an 'adams apple'........and size 13 stilettos......huge give away.....'she' probably wont be selling 2nd hand Germany Army boots either....ACHTUNG......

----------


## WhistlingWings

Dougie makes it sounds better wearing knee highs then you fullas  :Psmiley:  :Thumbsup: 

I have a pair on huntech ones, had them for 10 years. They are a bit rough these days but cant throw them out just yet. I have obviuosly missed something with them not being made anymore. Has Huntech stopped making gear?

----------


## pops

> knee length Huntech



+1

----------


## 6mm ackley

Stoney Creek Haven't used the much in the past but a recent Thar trip would never be without them now :Thumbsup:

----------


## username

I double up neoprene and knee high. Water proof and matagari and spear grass protection! Both ridgeline so poor quality but work.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Very very happy with my (now discontinued) Cactus watergaiters.

Never had any issues with them shifting or coming open, even in some very unpleasant scrub. They hold themselves off my shins nicely to allow airflow, but keep the wet stuff out!

Wouldn't go back to gaiter-less..

----------


## Shaneo

yup ankle high neo's from RD1 but when in the zone I go bare foot

----------


## distant stalker

In alpine hunting i use macpac cascades. They are the.best ive found when it comes to.walking through a heap of speargrass

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Went on a Deer stalk start of this year through some really long grass... My boots never recovered. I reckon I had about 1kg of grass seed in there!!

Got some gaiters, I'll never go without them now...

----------


## The Rifleman

The lower legs get a good old hammering out in the wilderness. I have three sets of gaiters and would never be without them. Two sets of Hunting and Fishing's knee highs, and a set of Stoney Creek knee highs. They protect against rough/coarse plants, especially gorse and blackberry. And, as you noted, they are excellent for repelling water on shallow water crossings, creeks or just from wet foliage. I liken gaiters to transforming hunting boots into gumboots without all the movement that gumboots deliver.

----------


## veitnamcam

I liken knee high gaters to turning shorts into pants and pants into wet weather gear.

But each to there own we all hunt different country and have different preferences.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> I liken knee high gaters to turning shorts into pants and pants into wet weather gear.
> 
> But each to there own we all hunt different country and have different preferences.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Much like hunting rifle's aye......but some people just cant believe they don't have anything other than the best rifle in the world...........like me :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

But mines better  :Sad:

----------


## Neckshot

> But mines better


 :Pissed Off: impossible......(throwing toys out of cot now)......... :Omg:

----------


## Rushy

> But mines better


I have to agree Gibo.  Yours is the only rifle I have ever seen with the frets glued on so you can string it up as a guitar for after the hunt.

----------


## Gibo

> I have to agree Gibo.  Yours is the only rifle I have ever seen with the frets glued on so you can string it up as a guitar for after the hunt.


Take that Neckshot!!!!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Hey
Ive got two sets of gators a pair of Hunters element Neoprene ones for creeks and summer hunting, they are short quick and easy to put on and seal well to my Grubs (boots) and keep the water out for ages. The others are Markhor full length heavy duty - I use these for longer hunts, tops & muddy areas etc  mainly with my Lower (brand) Boots, these have a good wire hook strap on the bottom that hold in place very well. both work well to keep crap off you pants and the water at bay for a while - I hunt year round in a pair of air mesh pants by ridge line - these are brilliant, my never leave home without them kit - they dry real quick, don't hold water and in summer breath well and keep the onga onga at bay. well worth the $$
Cheers

----------


## kiwi39

Do you find the neoprene ones too hot @ Roy lehndorf ??


Tim

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Hey Tim

Na I don't find them too hot, they are only short ones anyway- what I really like is they seal well to my boots and when crossing creeks etc they seem to keep the water out for ages  they where reasonable priced @ about $30
Cheers

----------


## Jimmy james

Had to do 70 plus river crossings i the Harkeness in one day...Feet wet every day for a week....show me waterproof gators please !!

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Hey - a couple of snaps for you - I didn't say they where water proof they seal well to my grubs and seem to keep the water - do 70 crossings in anything but waders and your gonna get wet feet.
Cheers
Roy

----------


## Supernova

Hello gagetman... I have recently lost my pair of tui gaiters and have been searching the internet to find out where I can replace them from. Where do you get them from? I love them and don't want to try any other brand!

----------


## chris-b

Tried out some of the Markhor Gaiters over Easter..... ended up taking the wrong ridge before dawn and had to smash through about 300m of waist high Black Berry to reach where we needed to ber. Even though just wearing shorts the Gaiters did a primo job. Hardly snagged at all and were as quiet as you could expect wading through that crap, protection was very good. Very happy with them.

so yeah. Gaiters.... yes

----------


## gadgetman

> Hello gagetman... I have recently lost my pair of tui gaiters and have been searching the internet to find out where I can replace them from. Where do you get them from? I love them and don't want to try any other brand!


I suspect they are no longer available. The business changed hands and the Tui Trail line seems to have been dropped.

----------


## HNTMAD

Have a couple of pairs of NZ Made Huntech gaiters, also a pair of HE Neoprene (only decent thing they make) pair for creeks, have been known to wear them under the huntech!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## shift14

Made to measure "Wetlander" neoprene puttees from Dryline Ltd in Christchurch.
I measured around the girth of my Meindls, and my calves. They made two pair for me and sent me the cardboard pattern. 2.5mm neoprene with a lace hook. $59 each. 
Trou or leggings tucked into gaiters in rain or wet tussock just wick water into the fukn great hole in the top of your boots.
These neoprene puttees pretty much keep all water out of my boots all day, no matter how many creek crossings, or how wet the tussock.
I wear my leggings outside the puttees......dry feet..... Bliss on the hill.

B

----------


## mutton gun

Ive got a pair of huntec which I have put a couple of ss wire strops under me boot which I brought from a tramping shop. they attach to the gater tags with key rings which got damaged one day and riped the calf of the gater, Thank Christ there was a layer of canvas  or I would have needed a few stiches.
Al things considered they work great to stop the gater riding up in snow or deep mud.

----------


## MattyP

Never really thought of using them for thorns, etc. We use them for ticks in Aus....work great for that.

I haven't bothered getting any yet as the only bloody river crossings I seem to come across are waist deep at best.

----------


## Ackley

Can we see some pics S14

----------


## shift14

> Can we see some pics S14


I'll try after work this arvo

----------


## shift14

> Can we see some pics S14


My neoprene puttees with my Andrews boots, and Stoney Creek Powder Dry leggings.
They pretty ugh keep water out up to thigh depth, but pressure at that depth can push a bit in.







B

----------


## Blaser

> Tried out some of the Markhor Gaiters over Easter..... ended up taking the wrong ridge before dawn and had to smash through about 300m of waist high Black Berry to reach where we needed to ber. Even though just wearing shorts the Gaiters did a primo job. Hardly snagged at all and were as quiet as you could expect wading through that crap, protection was very good. Very happy with them.
> 
> so yeah. Gaiters.... yes


Been using some markhor gaitors for about 18months now and really like them,  don't hold much water either so stay pretty light, getting a bit tatty now though with all the ruahine shit ive been pushing through.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Yes for gaiters. Got stony creeks they're good. steel underboot lace would be better. Though I've missed placed mine god dang..

----------


## Gunzrrr

I'm always in shorts and Full length putties. Can't remember the brand but they are the silent ones with the wire arch stirrups.

----------


## dskd

gaiters knee length hunters element , last well and keep all the crap out my boots only time i don't use them is pig hunting as i use chaps

----------


## Supernova

Damit! Can you recommend anything that is equally as good as Tui trail gaiters?

----------


## 308

Huntech




> Damit! Can you recommend anything that is equally as good as Tui trail gaiters?

----------


## Supernova

Awesome, thank you - have checked these out online and they look good. I'm a tramper not a hunter but not keen on the fancy expensive goretex gaiters. Like the trusty canvas. Just can't find a store to get them from (want to go in and try them on). Are you able to point me in the right direction?

----------


## gadgetman

> Awesome, thank you - have checked these out online and they look good. I'm a *tramper* not a hunter but not keen on the fancy expensive goretex gaiters. Like the trusty canvas. Just can't find a store to get them from (want to go in and try them on). Are you able to point me in the right direction?


That can be fixed with a couple of accessories.  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> Awesome, thank you - have checked these out online and they look good. I'm a tramper not a hunter but not keen on the fancy expensive goretex gaiters. Like the trusty canvas. Just can't find a store to get them from (want to go in and try them on). Are you able to point me in the right direction?


Farmlands has what you are after


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nz_hunter

I do almost more tramping than hunting. So just about all of my gear crosses over between the too.
I always always wear gaiters, even if just going rabbit hunting in paddocks. They also make a hell of a difference in the wear of your boot, they cop the damage instead of your far more expensive boots. 
I use Outdoor Research Crocodile Gaiters. The upper is made from Gortex so they breath rather well and the lower is of a hard wearing Cordura. They have a very strong and hard wearing under boot loop which connects again via a buckle. They fit tight enough to the leg that they don't rub which is great for noise and crampons.
My first test of them was a 62km 5 day tramp along the Douglas Range. They held up amazingly and proved them selves.

I'd rate them against any other gaiter. Also, something to think about is that just about 9/10 tramping gaiters are better than hunting gaiters for their intended job of keeping crap out and keeping your boots dry.  Only difference being if they're silent or not. 
Which, these definitely are.

Look no further, definitely grab a pair of OR Crocodile Gaiters, you certainly won't regret it.

Keegan

----------


## scoped

The outddor research ones are nice and sea to summit make a canvas goretex gaiter which  go for about 80 bucks

----------


## Scouser

> I do almost more tramping than hunting. So just about all of my gear crosses over between the too.
> I always always wear gaiters, even if just going rabbit hunting in paddocks. They also make a hell of a difference in the wear of your boot, they cop the damage instead of your far more expensive boots. 
> I use Outdoor Research Crocodile Gaiters. The upper is made from Gortex so they breath rather well and the lower is of a hard wearing Cordura. They have a very strong and hard wearing under boot loop which connects again via a buckle. They fit tight enough to the leg that they don't rub which is great for noise and crampons.
> My first test of them was a 62km 5 day tramp along the Douglas Range. They held up amazingly and proved them selves.
> 
> I'd rate them against any other gaiter. Also, something to think about is that just about 9/10 tramping gaiters are better than hunting gaiters for their intended job of keeping crap out and keeping your boots dry.  Only difference being if they're silent or not. 
> Which, these definitely are.
> 
> Look no further, definitely grab a pair of OR Crocodile Gaiters, you certainly won't regret it.
> ...


Ive got them for mountaineering, they are shit hot!

----------


## nz_hunter

> Ive got them for mountaineering, they are shit hot!


My original reason for their purchase as well! They keep my Alpine bibs nice and tidy at my boot when I'm wearing crampons. 
A few of my friends have since purchased them! 
Great to hear from a fellow mountaineer enthusiast!!

Keegan

----------


## Nick-D

I havn't used them so far, but after the last trip out hunting in an onga onga forest, getting numerous zaps through the leggings, I think I will invest in a pair

----------


## JRW87

> I always always wear gaiters, even if just going rabbit hunting in paddocks.


I tried that but it looked a bit silly with jandals.

----------


## Nick-D

> My neoprene puttees with my Andrews boots, and Stoney Creek Powder Dry leggings.
> They pretty ugh keep water out up to thigh depth, but pressure at that depth can push a bit in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B


They comfy? $40 is a pretty temting price. Be nice to keep the feet a bit drier also....

----------


## shift14

> They comfy? $40 is a pretty temting price. Be nice to keep the feet a bit drier also....


Very comfortable, check out their website at dryline waders., $59 a pair I think. Dry feet are bliss.

B

----------


## ANTSMAN

yep im a neoprene convert for dry boots. Huntech 10 yr old gators are great for keepin shit out, but dont keep water out. neoprenes do a way better job with water-creek crossings.

----------


## Nick-D

Well, that about settles that then.....

----------

